# Growing garlic



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I have heard that the best was to get the bulb of the garlic to grow larger is that when the seeds start to grow on top, to cut them off.

Mine are just starting to grow the seed and was wondering what everyone does.

Thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

PerchOnly said:


> I have heard that the best was to get the bulb of the garlic to grow larger is that when the seeds start to grow on top, to cut them off.
> 
> Mine are just starting to grow the seed and was wondering what everyone does.
> 
> ...


Cutting the seed heads off will put that energy into the bulb. I do the same with onion sets.


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

when did you plant the cloves???


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Treehopper said:


> when did you plant the cloves???


Fall is best just like for tulips and daffies.


----------

